# Being an ectomorph is the worst genetic bodytype



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Genetic bodytypes do exist. I know some of you don't believe it.

If you're an ecto like me you've been dealt a bad hand by genetics (if your aim is to get bigger). Looking at genetic roles in history - Ectomorphs are designed to run between settlements delivering messages, etc. Their tall slim physqiqiue perfect for hiding in small spaces and hollow trees keeping them safe from potential predators for hours on end. Ectomoprhs would be extinct if it wasn't for their body telling them "it's time to eat" after several hours.

It's a tough road if your ecto in my opinion, and if you don't force yourself to work hard, you're basically stuck with a weak looking prepubescent teen physique, where as some non lifters are packing 3x the size as a lifting Ecto simply because of genetics.

Brb taking months/years to gain weight. Brb takes weeks/days to lose it all.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I thought everybody was well aware of the 3 somatotypes. Ecto Endo and Mesomorph and the variations of them.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

At least you're always lean, I'm sitting around 20%bf atm and feel fat as fuark lol


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm tall, 6'6, and was always naturally skinny, used to get called lanky, was weak etc. But I've managed to get bigger, it's not that bad, and I don't think it's that tough like you say. Not like you can make a comparison, you'll only ever have your body/genetics to work with. If you want to get bigger you will do what it takes, its that simple in my books


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

i thnik its a good thing being able to eat what you like and not gain wieght i can gain a stone in a couple of days lol


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Don't agree at all.

I'm quite ectomorphic, and there are definite advantages. You can eat pretty much anything you please, can get lean easy, and any size that you do put on looks great because of your smaller joints & neater insertions.

I'd obviously like to be more mesomorphic, but wouldn't swap my ecto for endo unless I was paid in dancing girls.


----------



## BurgerKing (Mar 9, 2013)

Even worse being skinny fat!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Stop making excuses @The L Man... am I right in thinking you've not been on your diet or training for months?

I was the skinniest lad in school and about 9.5 stone when I started the gym at 18 years old and managed to get to 14 stone natural. I still have the skinniest ankles and wrists know to man, but nothing I can do about that. If you eat the calories consistently you WILL grow.


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

eating whatever you want whenever you want and not gain fat. not many complain about this. you can basically bulk throughout the year while staying lean. stop whining like a little bitch


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

you're joking me might?

Being am ecto is the best fkcin body to ever have, even the water off dbol makes me look like ive gained 3 stone of lean mass.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Stop complaining about it being hard, put in the work, and you will get the results


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

But if you can build muscle on an an ectomorphic frame it looks awesome. Frank Zane and Serge Nubret spring to mind - their small joints actually emphasised their (albeit lighter) muscular development perfectly.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Stop making excuses @The L Man... am I right in thinking you've not been on your diet or training for months?
> 
> I was the skinniest lad in school and about 9.5 stone when I started the gym at 18 years old and managed to get to 14 stone natural. I still have the skinniest ankles and wrists know to man, but nothing I can do about that. If you eat the calories consistently you WILL grow.


Agree with this although I wouldn't bother with a diet, I'd just ensure that I ate as much protein and carbs along with plenty of good fats as possible for the day whilst lifting like a strongman. If you can't face anymore food, chop up a few chicken breasts and put it on a pizza and enjoy&#8230;..with a basket of wedges of course.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Ectomorph crew checking in.

Currently cutting on 3000 calories. 3000 to cut! It takes the **** eating all this food.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

The L Man said:


> If you're an ecto like me you've been dealt a bad hand by genetics (


You need to change what you can't accept & accept what you can't change.

With all due respect mate, get your head from up your ar5e, stop whingeing about the hand you were dealt & put the effort into doing something about it.

Beleive me, when you get to your late 40's and you've still got a 32" waist, you'll start inventing gods to thank for your ectomorphic genes.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Agree with this although I wouldn't bother with a diet, I'd just ensure that I ate as much protein and carbs along with plenty of good fats as possible for the day whilst lifting like a strongman. If you can't face anymore food, chop up a few chicken breasts and put it on a pizza and enjoy&#8230;..with a basket of wedges of course.


The thing is we are just not programmed to eat. I thought I ate loads (as every ecto does) until I started counting cals. If I had left myself to my own devices I would have struggled to eat maintenance... but the consistency of getting that extra 500+ cals down your neck every day is the challenge.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lman ur alive!


----------



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah this is a load of crap. I believe we are dealt a base to start from whether that be ecto/endo/meso and anybody can work on it. its a matter of perspective some ecto's can look very impressive if they put in the hard work to gain muscle as their smaller bone structure would perhaps look a lot more impressive with the same muscle mass as somebody with a much larger bone structure/body type.

Check out Scott Francis @francisdiet on twitter a PT who when he was 17 was an stereotypical ectomorph (tall/skinny) frame and played basketball. Over 8-10 years he got himself into heavyweight bodybuilding category up to 120kg (assisted of course). Looks very impressive and goes to show that its not all about 'genetics'. Don't give up so easily.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Stop making excuses @The L Man... am I right in thinking you've not been on your diet or training for months?
> 
> I was the skinniest lad in school and about 9.5 stone when I started the gym at 18 years old andmanaged to get to 14 stone natural. I still have the skinniest ankles and wrists know to man, but nothing I can do about that. If you eat the calories consistently you WILL grow.


The skinny wrists and ankles are a fooking brilliant thing makes calfs and forearms look fantastic


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im slowly beating my ectomorphism 6.3 215+lbs after 2 years its doable crack on!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Was an ecto but got to pb's above avi and 17.5 stone ( fat [email protected]) within a year of been 11.5 stone. If you keep making excuses instead of actually doing it of course it seems impossible.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

2004mark said:


> The thing is we are just not programmed to eat. I thought I ate loads (as every ecto does) until I started counting cals. If I had left myself to my own devices I would have struggled to eat maintenance... but the consistency of getting that extra 500+ cals down your neck every day is the challenge.


I was an ecto with a pot belly(think Ethiopian) until I took up weights and force fed myself. I remember being in bed with a stomach that felt stretched all too often yet by morning it was gone and all my bones on display. My thyroid issues didn't help matters either.

When I started working the doors(aged 20), I was 16.5st and ate anything and everything to maintain 16.5st and still had full set of abs. Even now(aged 36), I have traits of an ecto but my thyroid issues have changed me a bit as has the constant 'overeating'.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I can go without food for a day no problem and still not feel hungry. You've got to put the effort in to get the calories you need and stop making excuses. If you can't eat it, drink it.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i imagine ur gonna need alot of gear aswell


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I am naturally an Ectomorph started lifting at 109lbs @ 5' 5 am now sitting @ 180lbs shy of it @ 5' 10 (Fluctating) and I ALWAYS shock people when I tell them am 12 and a half/13 stone they always think I am a stone heavier. I actually quiet like my genetics even though I was dealt a bad hand. like thingio said before about neat insertions ect he's spot on. and when you cut and you're naturally lean anyway and going for the lean almost ''Fitness model'' look you will appear very aesthetically pleasing. I do believe less does look more as well, posted about this in the past but was run out by others who felt different. Search Lorenzo Becker on youtube SWOLE as fuarrrrrkkkkkk for the matter! looks a BEAST!!!!! to name 1 Ecto that springs to mind. biggest issue with being Ectomorph is obviously appetite Bulls*** to anyone who says they can't gain weight ect ect you eat.... you GROW simple force feed you're A** take a look at Furious Pete that dude is pretty BIG and strong as Hell and he's a competitive eater and somehow stays lean :confused1: I think he may 'just' be natty though. personally I think a lot of food and fair amount of gear can dramatically change an Ectomorph!! shockingly though!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

For the bodybuilder with Bird Joints, mass is the key. The more mass you can pack on overall, the less of a visual handicap your narrow clavicles will be. Build up the shoulders and back, and also the lower and outer quads. The narrow waist and tiny joints are actually a blessing, as it will make every pound of muscle on your body look like three pounds. Often slender-boned bodybuilders of 190 pounds are mistaken for 220 pounds or more due to this illusion - Ron Harris


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

It's bad genetics this week, I had a rough weekend where I couldn't go out with my friends but got beaten up next week and it'll be Santy didn't bring my gym membership the following week...what's for new year?

One excuse after the other L-man.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Genetic bodytypes do exist. I know some of you don't believe it.
> 
> If you're an ecto like me you've been dealt a bad hand by genetics (if your aim is to get bigger). Looking at genetic roles in history - Ectomorphs are designed to run between settlements delivering messages, etc. Their tall slim physqiqiue perfect for hiding in small spaces and hollow trees keeping them safe from potential predators for hours on end. Ectomoprhs would be extinct if it wasn't for their body telling them "it's time to eat" after several hours.
> 
> ...


Mate, hate to sound a tool but Fix up!! you sound like you've pre-determined you're failure already.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

im not making excuses just making a Thursday afternoon point


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if your sit around smoking weed and eating 5hit and never hit the gym them it doesnt matter what body type you are, you will always be dissapointed with what you see


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I'd obviously like to be more mesomorphic, but wouldn't swap my ecto for endo unless I was paid in dancing girls.


I agree.

I'm ecto, and was 6'2 11st when I started training, but have done pretty well.

It just means more thought has to be put into what we do in the gym, which is a good thing, as far too many people do far too many things, with little idea behind why they are doing them.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

The L Man said:


> im not making excuses just making a Thursday afternoon point


Ya? You're making a lot of points and F**k all gains this last 3 years.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

The L Man said:


> im not making excuses just making a Thursday afternoon point


Seriously your a pr1ck

Go and find another forum to annoy the fck out of people

Jog on


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> Ya? You're making a lot of points and F**k all gains this last 3 years.





Ash1981 said:


> Seriously your a pr1ck
> 
> Go and find another forum to annoy the fck out of people
> 
> Jog on


repped


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

The L Man said:


> im not making excuses just making a Thursday afternoon point


I hear that. but you sound almost depressed pal with no motivation in the slightest. get a good strength programme, diet like mad primarily make eating you're fulltime job (F what anyone has to say) and slab some quality mass on. then possibly look into using gear (optional) in the future am sure you're doomed genetics will bypass.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ash1981 said:


> Seriously your a pr1ck
> 
> Go and find another forum to annoy the fck out of people
> 
> Jog on


 :lol: Harsh, but I know where yer coming from...he's not been as vocal lately since a few of his babysitters got banned.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

The L Man said:


> repped


Bovvered??


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> :lol: Harsh, but I know where yer coming from...he's not been as vocal lately since a few of his babysitters got banned.


I just can't be bothered to argue anymore.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

L man i know somebody else who was an ecto



















With years of solid eating and celltech, i wouldnt call that bad genetics?

plz no negs and Milky plz dont ban me. :lol:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> L man i know somebody else who was an ecto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha!! I know a guy that's dead.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

This guys Ecto


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

The L Man said:


> I just can't be bothered to argue anymore.


Do...it might fire you up into going to the gym...every cloud etc.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I thought I was an endomorph, but we have increased my calories about 5 times now and I gain weight one week, and loose it the next. I think im an awkward somatype!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> I thought I was an endomorph, but we have increased my calories about 5 times now and I gain weight one week, and loose it the next. I think im an awkward somatype!


Not everyone is just 1 listed bodytype mate. you can simply be both and have traits of other bodytypes as well as primarily being just 1 bodytype. if that makes sense?


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Im orange and made of plastercine, My mate tony hart says my body type is Just Morph!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> L man i know somebody else who was an ecto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're all gunna make it brahz!!!

I can hear something coming...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

im an ecto and the trick to putting on size is food and lot of it. sounds like youre making excuses.

do you even....


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

tbh steroids should probably be free on the NHS for most ectos lol.


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

Who gives a sh1t what body type you are, everybody is different, no point worrying.

Look in the mirror, look at what needs sorting, educate yourself on how to sort it, then do it.


----------



## Fergie1979 (Sep 17, 2013)

Im ecto, best thing i did was to work out my maintenance, i ways thought i ate loads where in fact i was well under. I now eat 500 cals above and putting a couple of pound a week on!

Just eat loads and train hard


----------



## Strength.inc (Jun 6, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Don't agree at all.
> 
> I'm quite ectomorphic, and there are definite advantages. You can eat pretty much anything you please, can get lean easy, and any size that you do put on looks great because of your smaller joints & neater insertions.
> 
> I'd obviously like to be more mesomorphic, but wouldn't swap my ecto for endo unless I was paid in dancing girls.


Agree, there are advantages.

I know a guy who is the extreme end of ectomorph.

Eats loads, juices, trains hard but in street clothes doesnt stand out much.

However in the gym, in questionably tight Under Armour gear, having a 45" chest doesnt look so bad

when your waist is only 25".

Looks totally nuts to be honest, would probably clean up in Mens physique I imagine.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Strength.inc said:


> Agree, there are advantages.
> 
> I know a guy who is the extreme end of ectomorph.
> 
> ...


Good perspective!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

I found out recently it's alright for dieting 

Absolute ballache trying to put on weight though, especially in those initial stages where you think bicep curls, bench with bad form and tesco value chicken kievs will suffice


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Im between Meso/endo morph, naturally stocky but training/diet has to be consistent otheriwse i became a fat **** even looking at junk food lol


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

I used to be ecto, now I'm just epic


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

As an endo, I would kill to be an ecto! I'm starving constantly, and even when bulking I have to eat low calorie meals, skimmed milk etc to stop me going way over my macros!

Being able to cut on 3000 calories would be a dream for me


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> Ectomorph crew checking in.
> 
> Currently cutting on 3000 calories. 3000 to cut! It takes the **** eating all this food.


Baaahh Lucky sod - my heart bleeds for you


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

The funniest thing is no one seems to be happy with the type they are and wants to be one of the others.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> Ectomorph crew checking in.
> 
> Currently cutting on 3000 calories. 3000 to cut! It takes the **** eating all this food.


beats feel always hungry on 2000


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

It really is true that saying- eat till you can't then eat some more. It's not a nice feeling but your body won't have any other choice but to grow.

Many times I puked up and hated food for a while. Between food I was having 4-5 high calorie weight gainers too.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Stop making excuses @The L Man... am I right in thinking you've not been on your diet or training for months?
> 
> I was the skinniest lad in school and about 9.5 stone when I started the gym at 18 years old and managed to get to 14 stone natural. I still have the skinniest ankles and wrists know to man, but nothing I can do about that. If you eat the calories consistently you WILL grow.


I was 8 stone at 5'11, all it's taught me is I need to work hard and be consistent. Also loving having a big back and shoulders , with a small tapered waste, sitting around 8% on a bulk isn't bad at all! (It is tren assisted though  )


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

SkinnyJ said:


> L man i know somebody else who was an ecto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was starting to like you until you posted pics of zyz. You cvnt. Lmao. Just kidding. But seriously. Your a cvnt lol.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Pictures of Zyzz are a bit redundant by how much juice he was pumping into himself! That's not a good representation to the 'struggles' of an ectomorph like myself!

My own opinion; No matter what body type you are naturally, your fighting an up-hill struggle ALL THE WAY to be where you want in terms of body-building.

I don't agree with the people telling the OP to 'Stop being a bitch' seems unfair! He makes a good point!

I was 55KG at 18 before I started my journey for muscle growth, I'm now 19 and still only 65KG, it is tough (And expensive) to eat 6 meals consistently everyday for the smallest of progress. Literally every 2 hours I can eat.

In regards to 'Ectomorphs don't put on fat, they stay lean, so why complain?' This isn't true, we are still human lol eating pizza goes straight to gut like any other body type (I should know, I did it at one point because I cheated and ate dirty!)

The way I see it...Larger guys have a tougher run of it, they have to lose weight then gain muscle...That would suck ass! I would rather be slightly hindered and skinny, than over-weight and having a whole extra body experience (Mass weight-loss) to go through, hats off to those guys! (That and I hate cardio ;D)

Another thing I would agree with was someone posting earlier about how ectomorphs lose mass faster, Iv noticed that! There is no 'Il take a week off from the lifting and massive nutrition consumption' because that results in hard earned lbs coming off! That is a real pain the ****, especially when your ill...I set my self back 2 months with a week of no food this way.

All in all, Ectomorphs have an expensive/annoying road ahead, but the harder the journey the greater the reward!


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

We all have our own battles and the grass always looks greener on the other side.

What you see with successful people though is that the harder they work on the factors they can control the less they want to complain about the things they can't control.

If you search on here somewhere you will find a before and after picture of DB. All I can say is that 10 years ago while I was on here looking for quick fixes and excuses and starting threads like "what workout music will get me pumped up" he was in the gym squatting. I look worse now than I did a decade ago - he looks like he is carved out of stone.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Don't agree at all.
> 
> I'm quite ectomorphic, and there are definite advantages. *You can eat pretty much anything you please, can get lean easy, and any size that you do put on looks great because of your smaller joints & neater insertions.*
> 
> I'd obviously like to be more mesomorphic, but wouldn't swap my ecto for endo unless I was paid in dancing girls.


Indeed, I am ecto too,

when I started bodybuilding I was 6 ft tall for 132 pounds it's a bit*c when you don't eat properly for a couple of days because you can lose a lot,

but honestly I would not swap it for any other shapes, I mean I am 198 pounds now and I am shredding body fat by doing a bit of cardio every day and eating pizza, nutella etc etc, I can eat wathever I like as with a bit of cardio my body burns everything

And I am getting big but very proportionate with plenty of people telling me how I got the V shape that everyone wants,

I thought ecto was rubbish when I started, now ecto all the way:cool2:


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Being meso-endomorph with a slow metabolism, like me is good because I can gain more muscle eating less. Only down side is that we generally real fat real quick, esp when eating carbs of any kind. Which means minimal drinking with follow up kebab on the weekend.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Lokken said:


> Being meso-endomorph with a slow metabolism, like me is good because I can *gain more muscle eating less*. Only down side is that we generally real fat real quick, esp when eating carbs of any kind. Which means minimal *drinking with follow up kebab on the weekend*.


 I think youre on the wrong forum mate :lol:


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> I think youre on the wrong forum mate :lol:


Don't be fooled, my diet is exceedingly strict.

I've been getting stronger and bigger eating >2500 no carbs other than trace amounts found in what I eat. It seemed like a curse in school when I got fat eating the same food as everyone else. But now I see it as a gift.

Also, i'm jesting about kebabs etc. It's a rare treat. I don't even crave them anymore.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I thought ecto was rubbish when I started, now ecto all the way:cool2:


This is so true. When I was about 20 and desperately trying to be bigger, I hated being an ecto. Especially when I had to chow down 5,000 cals a day to gain weight - and because it was the 1980's, that was a low-fat, high-carb 5,000 calories.

Now I'm in my late 40's it's brilliant.


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

2004mark said:


> The thing is we are just not programmed to eat. I thought I ate loads (as every ecto does) until I started counting cals. If I had left myself to my own devices I would have struggled to eat maintenance... but the consistency of getting that extra 500+ cals down your neck every day is the challenge.


i was exactly like this. when i first started i made a real effort to eat loads, thinking i was hitting like 4000 cals a day. didnt really make great progress for months so then started actually track calories, turns out i was only getting like 2800 a day. after that i just started to force myself more and more and now (a year on) its not hard to get in the calories i need. i dont really get that hungry but i can still put away alot of food.

i started at 17 being 5ft 10 and 120 pounds. no doubt about it i was an ectomorph, tiny joints, narrow shoulders and just very light. now though im 6ft and near 200 pounds 20 months later and people seem to think i have a wide bone structure and must only be a decent size because i have great genetics for it and just naturally have muscle. they're surprised when they see pictures of me a couple years ago looking like an a 8 year old. its just an excuse for people to not put the work in, and blame lack of results on something other than the amount of work theyve put in. being an ectomorph isnt an excuse for not being big/ lean/ strong/ whatever your goals are.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> I thought everybody was well aware of the 3 somatotypes. Ecto Endo and Mesomorph and the variations of them.


Its all a load of crap mate. Unless with time you can change your genetics. When my dad was my age he was a tall skinny rake, 20 years on he is massive, big calves, huge forarms, big hands. Never lifted a weight in his life but he is a builder and eats well. This just proves that the only thing differentiating endo and ecto is time/diet/excersize. I was "hardgainer" 2 years ago, before i cut 2 months ago i was a right chunky ****.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Its all a load of crap mate. Unless with time you can change your genetics. When my dad was my age he was a tall skinny rake, 20 years on he is massive, big calves, huge forarms, big hands. Never lifted a weight in his life but he is a builder and eats well. This just proves that the only thing differentiating endo and ecto is time/diet/excersize. I was "hardgainer" 2 years ago, before i cut 2 months ago i was a right chunky ****.


I don't think time/diet/exercise is the only difference. My wrists, ankles and bones/joints in general are smaller than the average guys... this will never change. It also doesn't mean that I can't be big if I try, it just means if I stop training/diet and live like a 'normal' person I'll probably go back to about 11 stone.

The was I see it, when people have a lay off from the gym for an extended period it's fact that some lose weight (ectos), some gain weight (endos), some lose weight but maintain it much better than most (mesos). This is us defaulting back to type.

So It doesn't mean you can't be a fat or muscely ecto or a skinny endo if you try or your lifestyle dictates it.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

scott08 said:


> i was exactly like this. when i first started i made a real effort to eat loads, thinking i was hitting like 4000 cals a day. didnt really make great progress for months so then started actually track calories, turns out i was only getting like 2800 a day. after that i just started to force myself more and more and now (a year on) its not hard to get in the calories i need. i dont really get that hungry but i can still put away alot of food.
> 
> i started at 17 being 5ft 10 and 120 pounds. no doubt about it i was an ectomorph, tiny joints, narrow shoulders and just very light. now though im 6ft and near 200 pounds 20 months later and people seem to think i have a wide bone structure and must only be a decent size because i have great genetics for it and just naturally have muscle. they're surprised when they see pictures of me a couple years ago looking like an a 8 year old. its just an excuse for people to not put the work in, and blame lack of results on something other than the amount of work theyve put in. being an ectomorph isnt an excuse for not being big/ lean/ strong/ whatever your goals are.


The big thing is consistancy... I'd pack away more than most at McDonalds or at the Chineese buffet at college (and that's why I thought I ate a lot) and there were days when I probably would hit 4k cals, but of course unless do it every day your body evens out your calorie intake over 2,3,4 days.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I actually don't know what I am naturally. I recon ecto though as I was always a skinny cvnt before my thyroid messed up. Now I have an under active thyroid and I only wish I was ecto


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

2004mark said:


> The big thing is consistancy... I'd pack away more than most at McDonalds or at the Chineese buffet at college (and that's why I thought I ate a lot) and there were days when I probably would hit 4k cals, but of course unless do it every day your body evens out your calorie intake over 2,3,4 days.


yeah consistency is so important. when i see old friends i hadnt seen in a couple of years, alot of the time they tend to ask me about gym and talk about how theyve tried to gain weight. it usually starts with them saying how do i get big, with which i say you just gotta eat more and more, and train harder. they were obviously expecting me to say i used supplement 'x' or training secret 'y', so go on about how they cant get the same results cos they have ****e genetics.

usually when i ask them what they actually do, they say something along the lines of 'ive been eating 3000 cals for 2 weeks and i still look the same!'


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

6'1 Ecto went from 79kg to 95kg in 3 years , have to keep my food on point or I drop cals instantly


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

There's no such thing as Ecto, Meso and Endo. They're just broad terms to describe different bone structure and metabolism. Ectos are always complaining that they have a tough time but realistically it's not your "body type" that makes you grow, it's hormones, insulin, a good diet with a calorie surplus, training and rest.

Sure ectos sometimes find it difficult to consume enough cals but the sob story ends there.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Shouldn't the title be "Being an ectomorph (with no commitment to train hard and eat) is the worst genetic bodytype!"


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah am not sure being predominantly ectomorphic/having an ectomorphic structure is 'the worst body type'... many of the things that ectomorphs complain about like having to eat huge amounts of food, struggling to gain weight are the exact things that predominantly endomorphic individuals would kill for after struggling with the exact opposite issues... is often hard for people at one physical extreme to appreciate the problems and frustrations of those at the other end of the scale.

Whatever the skeletal body type a person has though the route is the same - experimentation with an open mind to what might work and then years of hard work and consistency. Plenty of clinical physiological evidence to suggest that some people will progress better than others, but that's not the main thing IMO... is primarily a competition against self rather than others, and about embracing ones own uniqueness and making the best of it with whatever tools are available.


----------

